# General > Recipes >  Halkirk Games

## Jamie Clark

During the International Clan Gunn gathering, I recently was lucky enough to visit your town for the Halkirk Games.  At the games, we were served by the ladies in the Tea tent.  The vegetable soup they served was wonderful.  If anyone has the recipe for that soup, I would love to have a copy if they are willing to share it.  Thanks very much.  Jamie Clark

----------

